# Best looking skyline ever



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Post pics of the best looking skylines ever...

lets make this thread special boys an girls.

I can host pics where need be.

sex on wheels: MCR GTR

















and if anyone doenst think this is beutiful they are mad... sex on two wheels!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

nah for me its Nik's Nismo R34:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

onli coz its ur mates dads lol


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Nah, def Nitos' R34 Nur (Cems old car):


















Just look at it - its dark, yet eye catching. I personally think this is THE most perfect car of all time. To me it looks like a Great White shark - look at the second picture to see what I mean.  

I hear Nito is planning to alter it - I think he is on thin ice, but I'd love to see what he can pull of.


----------



## LUC1FER (Feb 23, 2005)

I just had an orgasm looking at them cars.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Once all nominees are entered - I think a poll is needed.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i agree with chris but then again im just biast
more pics to help my vote:

























now has a clear cam cover and some nice blue trust cam pullies to fit  

another two favourite of mine is andy barnes' 34 and the nismo z-tune

alex


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

gotta love hi-res pics :smokin:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I know this is an old car, but it looks superb.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i actually dont like the MCR R34 (the bumper anyway)

NITOS car is gorgeous, first full pic ive seen of it and WOW (Desktop Pic just changed)

I really like Andy Barnes R34, it looked really nice in the pic of Gt battle!

tbh there is somany nice ones it hard to pick between them, SHINs 34 is nice so is the chaps black one in the members gallery under "getting there" (sorry forgot name)

buts thats just 34's what bout rocket rons R33 thats gorgeous! and i just love all 32's!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i say once more cars are nominated there should be a poll
what you think??


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

no poll, just post up pics of ur fav GTR. post pictures people lol.

more of nittos, it really is amazing


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

GTRalex said:


> i say once more cars are nominated there should be a poll
> what you think??


I think it will be a big poll!  

Alex B


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've seen that R32,now in a different trim though.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

the mines 34's subtle... 
and shins old 34, for me even pips Nitos car to the post... 









i just love the interspeed rims :smokin:










quite like this 34 too...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

really do love the white r34 above.

but the JUN Super Lemon is just awesome

as is this car









and without wanting to sound too cocky, i reckon mine might be my fave looking one ever once its back from the bodyshop!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

i was trying to think of a nice 32...  odd as they are my prefered! but i like em almost standard...! which doesnt make exciting viewing! lol!!!

but...

Steve, forgot all about yours... the downwards shot you posted the other month, with the gay spoiler, well, that was close to R32 nirvana! i hope your bodyshop hasnt messed with it too much!


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

if its a skyline GTR its got to be a R32

the rest are just copies of the original 

once again SEX on wheels


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

oh and for Mattpayne
a standardish one ov my own


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

am i the only who thinks that orange indicators give r32 a nice colour contrast?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

this is another fav of mine...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The grey TopRpm is my mates mates car.

When i was in Dubai,i saw his car:
http://toprpm.com/eng/features/feature_13.htm

and asked about the grey one,but it's been in the garage for ages as it's being stored.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

japfreak its a awsum car next time you see him tell him we applaude him 

haribo

that r34 does look well i can see why you like it

no decent R33's yet?????


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Matt... Can you get any bigger photos?... lol!

For me it is Andys Sumo Power Do-Luck Special... But the old version of the Do-Luck R32 was wicked too...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

MattPayne said:


>


this is an old pic  
this is what it looked like when i first saw it at jae 2002
looks great


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Gio's car get's my vote....IMHO it's _almost_ perfect. :smokin:


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

who's/what garage built this?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That R34 is Signal.

Darbo-Next time i go back,i'm going for a ride in it


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Dino's R34, the pinnacle of road trim R34 IMHO (apart from the M3 mirrors  lol)

And I have to say I really love the look of mine, now I put the front splitter on. Really sets the front end off lovely :smokin: 

And Alex's R32 with the Do-Luck kit.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

"Darbo-Next time i go back,i'm going for a ride in it"japfreak786

can i come to????


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Lol,if you want.

You can always contact Ahmed through www.toprpm.com though .


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

My vote goes for these babies


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

cumon boys, those two go without saying, i didnt even bother posting up pics coz no one needs to bring attention to them, whenever anyone thinks 'best road going non 'look at me im a demo car' car' gio an bean are always up ther. massive respect from the start! followed them both quite close, i remember the first posted pics of gio's engine bay   

its alllllll good!


im not sure if that makes sense, but its late and im lazy!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

I think its really hard and good to see that there are so many to choose from , I do love Cem old car and the grey 32, oh and I love this car to  Trying to be arty lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ah, a GT-R and some razor wire. Two of my favorite things.


----------



## SXy Si (Jul 22, 2002)

*gotta be in black*


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

and not a single 33 !


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i have to agree with skyline gtr guy them two cars truly are amazing 
as for an r33 i think this one without a doubt:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

the only thing that amazes me about the lemon was its engine at the time, and mybe its colour, and its history, apart from that i think the body kit is pretty ugly..

o an the videos are pretty amazing.when i get home il post some pics of sum fine r33's, i think mario's in its pro gtr stage was fine as, and the endless r33 is also fine.


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

To many stunning looking Skylines out there for me to possibly pick a favourite.


----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

How about this for an R33 GTR?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

ROFL Stu0x  Pretty Impressive.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*This is mine*


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

you are so lucky to own that car!!!!
i want it!!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*mmmmmmmmm*


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Not forgetting:










and 

Phoenix`s Power(BBS on R34 :smokin: :smokin: )


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Lemon*


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*try again*


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Lemon*


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick - I've got 2 weeks hols coming up towards the end of Aug ... fancy warming up the Lemon and bringing it over ? It'll get me away from decorating the house I've just bought for a little while !!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mick-I'm coming to Kent next sunday


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Just the job*


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice!!!!


----------



## ARIZONA USA R34 (Jul 17, 2005)

THE OTHER WOMAN.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

agree with arizona the z-tune but im still liking the lemon


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mick-Very nice plate you got on it now


----------



## bonez59 (Aug 2, 2004)

see mick is showing off again, jammy old git!!!

Oh this is my car, been in the uk 3 weeks now.
























AND I LOVE IT,


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Rob Barron, 

That is one of nicest 33's I've seen.

Guys, all images look great, but please keep them to reasonable sizes. Some are 1600 x 1200 which is silly.

800 x 600 is is a good size, around 100kb.


----------



## bonez59 (Aug 2, 2004)

how do you make them smaller???????? sorry about that


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

copy your piks into a different folder so you dont mess with the originals then resize them with a photoshop program
i use photoshop 4 because a munkey could use it
photoshop 7 does my head in


----------



## bonez59 (Aug 2, 2004)

aaah ok ill give it a go, many thanks

Oh and the lemon is the daddy. (shame about the old driver  )


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

bonez59
car looks really nice and clean


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

that r33 is ruuuudddeee!!!!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

hahah i was laffing at his pm wen it said 'i think i have one of the best r33's' but he wasnt bloody wrong! 
      









gary's (darkstar) r33, beautiful picture aswel.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

woah! i love that R33! beautiful pic!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

that 33 is my screensaver great car engine is mint


----------



## RB26_GTR_R33 (Nov 12, 2005)

that R33 is beautiful :smokin:


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

xaero1 said:


> I know this is an old car, but it looks superb.


 Agree 100%


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

C'mon guys i can't believe nobody has mentioned the nismo 400r as the best looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

My motor looks quite good


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

This is the best looking R34 i have ever seen... clean... low... fat! 










You gotta love the wheels... damn...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y264/x18jay/000_0162.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y264/x18jay/000_0161.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y264/x18jay/000_0160.jpg


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

Asim R32GTR said:


> This is the best looking R34 i have ever seen... clean... low... fat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smokin: :smokin: 
That has got to be one of the best looking 34's i have seen, stunning.


----------



## JDM driftER (Sep 14, 2005)

opps.


----------



## JDM driftER (Sep 14, 2005)

Color is amazing!!!!!!!!
Got to love the black to!!
The blue is the original..


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

*might be in with a shout here*

Japsalons 33GTR


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

or this


----------

